# Favorite SNL skit ever...



## smalls

I am partial to the Bill Braskie series with great lines like:

"I once saw him scissor kick Angela Landsbury."

and

"He once breast-fed a flamingo back to health."

But overall, nothing beats Eddie Murphy in James Brown Celebrity Hot Tub Party.


----------



## gaddyshooter

I loved the one with Patrick Swayze (sp?) and Chris Farley competing for the Chipendales Dancer part. :lol: :lol: Chris Farley was freaking hilarious.


----------



## duxnbux

Chris Farley..Van Down by the river


----------



## Goosepride

Chippendales - Farley and Swayze


----------



## 870 XPRS

So me and braski go riding horse. Except I was the horse. Braskie rode me for 4 days straight, whatya know each day i got stronger and stronger, so braskie enters me into the kentucky derby,,AND I BREAK MY LEG. Some guy was going to shoot me and put me out of my misery, when braskie yells,,,Hey that's a man, not a horse......to bill braskie.

The braskie series is hard to beat, I have been patiently awaiting for comedy central to play that one.


----------



## Field Hunter

One of their X-mas shows.....the "Schwetty" meat skit. Still can't figure how "Mr. Schwetty" and the two women on the show kept from outright laughing through the whole thing.


----------



## Burly1

At the Loopners house when Dan Ackroyd came in as the repairman to take the Norge to the shop. *** crack hysterics. I'm laughing just thinking about it as I type. I'm old enough to really miss the original SNL cast. Catch everything I can on cable. Burl


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Yep, chipendales episode. :laugh: My stomach still hurts from that one. :laugh:


----------



## mallard

I also like the "living in a van down by the river" :lol: .The Leubners were also really good"Bill Murry-any new developments there?".Or Eddie playing buckwheat from the little rascals.


----------



## djleye

The one with Schwetty maets and his Schwetty balls!!!!!!! So many it would be hard to list them all, also anything with Will Farrell!!


----------



## angus

Norm McDonald from Weekend Update:

"O.J. Simpson was asked to leave a Los Angeles restaurant last weekend after several patrons complained. After Simpson threatened to sue the establishment, the management agreed to maintain separate dining areas for Murderers and Non-Murderers."


----------



## smalls

The "Celebrity Jeopardy" series is absolutely hysterical. Classic Ferrel (and whoever the guy was who played Sean Connery).


----------



## 870 XPRS

"The rapist for 200 trebeck"


----------



## Anas Strepera

The real old Dan Akroyd skits where he played the halloween costume manufacturer.:run:


----------



## jamartinmg2

Dana Carvey as the Church Lady, and The Grumpy Old Man. Also, Hans and Franz. I always liked the Loopner's with Bill Murray. Schprockets and Wayne's World were pretty good, too.

The only skit I ever got really sick of was that cheerleader one, with Will Farrel, that they kept doing for about 3 years. Seeing it once or twice was fine, but it wore thin after a while.


----------



## njsimonson

Jeopardy. Any one of them.

"Your wager...Eleventy Billion Dollars...that isn't even a number." "Yet." 
"I know kung fu..." "For the last time...no you don't." 
"I'll take Anal bum Cover for 2000 Alex"
"...Ursela Andress, and Charo...twice." "That's Foriegn FLICKS"
"Boy you might be legally retarded." "He has a point."
You drink water out of one of these. "A leather glove" "What is a toilet" 
"I'll play your game you rogue."
"And the game has reached a new low." "Then I'm the COCK OF THE WALK!!!"

I could go on and on...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

OMG, there are too many to list!

I have to give another vote to JEOPARDY !!!!! The Sean Connery actor was hilarious!!!!!!!

Those of you that like Farley and Swayze doing chippendales..........well that really scares me! HAHAHAHAHAHA :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal




----------



## smalls

Burt Reynolds: "Ah, I'll take, ah, Ape tit..."
Alex Trebek: "That's A Petit!"
(Also the same episode where Reynolds changes his name to "Turd Fergusson")


----------



## Dave K.

Tim Meadows as G-dog

and Mike Myers as Deeter on Sprockets


----------



## MOSSBACK

Jane, you ignroant slut.


----------



## MOSSBACK

Land shark


----------



## justinsorby82

One of my favorites are the "Deep Thoughts" by Jack Handey--

"If you're a horse, and someone gets on you, then falls off, and then gets right back on you, I think you should buck him off right away."

"If you're in a war, instead of throwing a hand grenade at the enemy, throw one of those small pumpkins. Maybe it'll make everyone think how stupid war is, and while they are thinking, you can throw a real grenade at them."

"It takes a big man to cry, but it takes a bigger man to laugh at that man."

"If you ever catch on fire, try to avoid looking in a mirror, because I bet that will really throw you into a panic."

"If you're robbing a bank and you're pants fall down, I think it's okay to laugh and to let the hostages laugh too, because, come on, life is funny."

"I hope that someday we will be able to put away our fears and prejudices and just laugh at people."

"If you were a pirate, you know what would be the one thing that would really make you mad? Treasure chests with no handles. How the hell are you supposed to carry it?!"

"Children need encouragement. If a kid gets an answer right, tell him it was a lucky guess. That way he develops a good, lucky feeling."

Those celebrity jeopardy skits are hilarious too. The one that comes to mind is the "Anal Bumcover" question.


----------



## gaddyshooter

Just thought of another good one.....the one where they are on a talk show with Hartman as a drunk Frank Sinatra, with someone as Sinead Oconner and one as Luther Campbell from 2live crew. Freaking hilareous. He kept calling her Sinbad Oconner.


----------



## Booster

Adam Sandler "operaman" hands down the funniest! :lol:


----------



## Benillibrother

Matt Foley van down by the river Church lady Hans and Franz Martin Short as the nerd who freaks out about meeting Pat Sajack of wheel of fortune. Jane you ignorant Slut There's others, oh yea Roseanna Dana, Billy Crystal as that guy interveiws people in the booth,{you're fabulous and you know who you are}. Belushi as the samuri


----------



## djleye

ANother one I haven't seen mentioned was "The Ladys man"............hilarious!!! Talking about his wang!!!


----------



## smalls

The Ladies Man.... :lol:

"You suffer from what I call ****-un-erectus, where as the wang is not hugified by a woman, but more so by a man."

or

"Dabut?"

"Uh, no, that's 'Da Butt'"


----------



## djleye

Nice!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## cootkiller

Since the Jeopardy oneliners have me almost in tears I have to go with the Jeopardy skits.
The burt reynolds and sean connery stereotypes were so right on of what we perceive those people to be like, that is what made them so funny.

The guy nailed the connery accent to a T also.

cootkiller


----------



## Fallguy

My favorite skit is when Adam Sandler played a guy called "The Herlihy Boy". If I remember right, Chris Farley was in it too. Adam Sandler would say something just off the wall (offering to make you soup, etc.), and then Chris Farley woud go nuts trying to encourage you to let the Herlihy Boy do the task for you.


----------



## bear05

I would have to say the one with will ferral where him and his lover are in the hot tub at a hotel with a buisness man dont know his name but drew barrymore is in it too. Hillarious becasue none of them could keep a straight face.

____________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNN


----------



## KEN W

John Belushi as the "Sammuri Chef"


----------



## MOSSBACK

The play on words skits are pretty funny too.

Pete Schwetty and his Schwetty balls and Schwetty wieners

Colonel Angus, The women could'nt wait til they had Colonel Angus in their home once the war was over.

Cork Soaker, Ever since I layed eyes on you I knew you had to be a cork soaker.


----------



## mallard

How about the Czechoslovakian swingers(the older guys might remember it) :lol: .Or the bad news bee's.


----------



## bioman

Hands down, the funniest skit in recent memory is Robert DeNiro as a State Department spokesperson listing the names of the terrorists :beer: .


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Celebrity Jeopardy clips:

http://mrt300.ods.org/snl/view.php?jeopardy

--------------------------------

Ladies Man clips:

http://mrt300.ods.org/snl/view.php?ladiesman


----------



## Benillibrother

Yes Mallard Akroyd and Steve Martin as the Czech swingers and their bulges. Also Bill Swerski's Super Fan from Chicago, IL, Daa....bears, Daa.....bulls.


----------

